
Where Did China Get This F-22 Raptor? - smaili
http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a19485/china-f-22-raptor-model/
======
PhilWright
There are not many F-22's in the US fleet so I think they would definitely
notice if one had gone missing. The Chinese are already developing F-22
inspired planes and so it seems unlikely to be the real McCoy.

